# No, we're not NICE!!!!



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

The Front Range Herfers have been working hard receiving and sending cigars for the troops, organizing raffles and silent auctions...well, we're a little concerned that we're being perceived as just a bunch of nice guys here in the CS world. Well, we're not!! Apparently all of this communication with our troops has gotten us feeling a little combative! 

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn

Now, I'm not saying this is the opening salvo of a larger campaign against a specific geographic region...but I'm not saying it isn't, either! All I'm saying is...INCOMING!!!!!

DC# 4209 4458 9104 7976 3456
DC# 4209 5124 9104 7976 3456

p.s. One of you will have a much improved herfing warcquone when this is over...

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Crap, I put the wrong #'s for the DC's... :al

Here are the correct numbers:

0479 7634 5650 6706 4535
0479 7634 5650 6706 4542

:bn


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

*Har har har! Duck and cover!* 

*Boom!!!*

Good post Mert!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

RUN FOR COVER!!!!!!!:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

no good can come of this :mn:mn:mn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

This is going to leave a mark:mn:gn


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks as if a little testosterone has rubbed off onto the Front Range Herfers. Look out down range folks...:r:r


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> Looks as if a little testosterone has rubbed off onto the Front Range Herfers. Look out down range folks...:r:r


Can't wait to see this land...good thing everything is down range from us!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Watch out, they are shooting from the high ground!



or perhaps pee, just a little


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Watch out, they are shooting from the high ground!
> 
> or perhaps pee, just a little


:r

nice work guys!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

bunch of nice guys??? :r:r:r:mn:gn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Attention CS: We have Mert Alert in the Bomb thread. Mert Alert in the bomb. Take cover.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> Crap, I put the wrong #'s for the DC's... :al
> 
> Here are the correct numbers:
> 
> ...


It's part of our new stealth research program. :ss It's good to have the higher ground to launch from.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

The front range WHAT? :ss:ss:ss

Just kidding - you guys do a hell of a job, so I am sure there will be a BUNCH of damage!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> p.s. One of you will have a much improved herfing warcquone when this is over...
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


No more naked smoking for the lucky recipients!!!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

"Your item was processed and left our *******, ** ***** facility on May 26, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later."

tick, tick, tick, tick.... :ss


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's to hoping they hit tomorrow!!!

Me Like Big BOOM!

:gn:gn

:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Conch Republican said:


> The front range WHAT? :ss:ss:ss
> 
> Just kidding - you guys do a hell of a job, so I am sure there will be a BUNCH of damage!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Range


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Big booms are fun!!!! :bl

One went, now for the other. (Insert evil laugh here)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Opusfxd said:


> Big booms are fun!!!! :bl
> 
> One went, now for the other. (http://www.eng.morgan.edu/~amas/sound/evilmuah.wav)


:tu


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Two BABOTLs down, how many more to go??? 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=159666

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=159434


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> Two BABOTLs down, how many more to go???
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=159666
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=159434


Not entirely sure... but I have a strange feeling there may be more carnage... Can anyone say TAKE COVER!!!!:gn:gn:gn


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

:tg :fu :tg


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Who are these front range smurfer's? :tg


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ir13 said:


> Who are these front range smurfer's? :tg


wanna be glam rock?


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd just go ahead and put a new mailbox on layaway. :chk

:gn


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

It's amazing how targets like to just jump right out in front of you, isn't it?!?

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

LordOfWu said:


> It's amazing how targets like to just jump right out in front of you, isn't it?!?
> 
> :gn:gn:gn


:r
RIP targets


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

ir13 Wrote:
Who are these front range smurfer's?



LordOfWu said:


> It's amazing how targets like to just jump right out in front of you, isn't it?!?
> 
> :gn:gn:gn


Just like sheep in SC, where men are men and the sheep are...

nervous. :sl

:r


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

can't wait to see this one.:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Maybe they should all head to The Haight and eat sushi until this blows over.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> ir13 Wrote:
> Who are these front range smurfer's?
> 
> Just like sheep in SC, where men are men and the sheep are...
> ...


OMFG... that was so funny... made me laugh Jamie.... :r


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> OMFG... that was so funny... made me laugh Jamie.... :r


You probably just about shot your smurfberries out your nose! :ss


----------

